# Ordered The Tt - Now For Hitch Advice



## islandmansam (Mar 2, 2011)

I would like to thank everyone for their valuable advice regarding the Outback. I have placed an order with Gerneral RV for a 2011 312BH Anniversary Edition and now need a little advice on the towing gear. My TV is a 2003 Ford Excursion 2wd with a 7.3 PSD. I have done the research on the Reese, Equalizer, and Blue Ox products but wanted to get some first hand advice from those using these hitches with similar TT's and TV's. I have the opportunity to purchase a new Blue OX Sway Pro 1000 BXW or the Equalizer 1000 (lightly used) for $250.00. I am concerned that the 1,000 lb. products may be undersized for my situation. I am leaning towards the Reese Dual Cam 1,200 which I feel is more than sufficient for my needs but the cost is several hundred dollars more for a new one. I am not one to put my safety at risk for a couple hundred bucks, but if the Blue Ox or Equalizer serves the same purpose and saves me money then it is worth a look. Thanks again for all the help and I look forward to future participation in the group.

2011 Outback 312BH dry weight : 7,304 lbs
hitch weight : 665 lbs
(from dealer specs)


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

*Message* *"TexanThompsons" he basically has the same set TV and TT

I have basically same floor plan and specs......... with propride hitch weight i am between 1200-1300 lbs tongue, and with all our stuff we are between 9200-10000 total weight
*


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

All three are good products. We have a Reese Dual cam and I'm sold on it. However, if you buy a dual cam I VERY STRONGLY recomend you get the trunnion bar setup, not the round bar setup. Round bar is limited to 1200lbs, but more importantly has some setup issues due to it's design and use with A frames with the coupler on top rather than bottom. And outback have the coupler on top. Problem is that the newer round bar dual cams have a limited tilt range and when coupled with a top mount coupler it' very likely you can't get enough tension on the bars without a 1" riser ball. This isn't an issue if you don't have a dual cam. The reason is that you need more under the A frame clearance with the dual cam setup to keep the bars from hitting and damaging the cams in sharp turns than you do with a straight WD hitch setup.

And don't believe the hitch weight spec. that's w/o anything on board, no propane, no batteries. That alone adds 60lbs for propane and 70-150lbs with battery(s) to your hitch weight. Our outback was 690 lbs dry, but 1150 loaded, 1350 loaded with full water tank. I'd expect your hitch weight to be in the 1200 lb range loaded and ready to go.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

X2 from KTMRacer, I am using the Reese Dualcam to pull my 301BQ and it does a great job. Easy to connect for myself and DW as well.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I use a BlueOx swaypro 1000. Have towed a similar TT with the Excursion, a 1/2 ton Cheby, and my current truck. It does a good job for me. Sorry I have never used the other products so I cant compare them. On a side note if you have alot of gear or passengers in the EX I would consider replacement springs or air bags. That's a heavy truck with a diesel and you'll be surprised how fast you hit your payload limit. Not trying to scare you, it tows like a tank, but a $300 set of air bags would keep you level so you dont lose steering input.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

So, I hear my name has been called (that's a first)...

I have a unique perspective as I have basically the same setup as you and am using the Equal-i-zer hitch for my setup. It works well, but there are a couple of things to keep in mind...
1) The rear on the Excursions are squishy and getting the hitch to get the weight distributed can be a bit of a challenge. Mine squats in the rear no matter what I do.
2) I have the 1000 lb bars (leads to the issue in #1) and they flex a great deal proving quite a staunch resistance to sway

The hitch performs well, however a couple of things I would reiterate from what the others have said. Go with the 1200 lb bars and beef up your suspension.

Equal-i-zer is a good hitch, but if I were to do it over again, I would spend the extra money and get the Pro-Pride or the Hensley.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Another vote for the Reese Dual Cam, I should have had a video camera with me today when I headed out in 30 mph winds and higher gusts. The trailer never moved, but the truck and trailer did move as one. There isn't much you can do with winds like I was driving in today other than to not drive.


----------

